# Fluco Hunter Racing



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Came across Fluco in a youtube video. Looking for something hand made and vintage for a racing type chronograph. Their Hunter racing looked spot on. Ukwatchstraps.co.uk do the full range. And for the care and time that goes into making these they really are value for money. German straps with a history in the Black Forest going back to the 50s.

It arrived today and im really impressed. It smells deeply of the hoe makers tannery and really does feel and look vintage. Ive become a bit disilusioned with some manufacturers who despite making undeniably fine straps, feel mass processed and never handmade. Also some of the hand made ones which feel a bit amateur. This strikes the right balance of feeling professionally hand made.

I considered a Colareb racing that i know would have been nice too but didnt feel like paying 50 quid for one at the moment.

I cant see them looking or feeling better than this Fluco and so for 20 quid it was a bargain.

I think it suits the T62 0BC0. Which definitely has a 70's retro sports chrono look to the bluff case profiles.

Some pics. With it being 18mm on the OBC0 it really goes with a vintage feel. The bracelet on the watch is superb quality a real solid heavy weight. As seen in the pics. But no micro means its tight or loose. And i think the watch looks better dressed down on leather.


























































Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------

